# Halloween in NZ?



## Friedkiwi (Sep 20, 2012)

Does NZ celebrate Halloween? I usually have a big costume party for my kids, age 3 and 6, but from reading online , it seems that it is rare to celebrate in NZ this way. Any advise?

Do you go trick or treating for lollies and jaffas?


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Halloween*

Yes, it is celebrated here (not sure celebrated is the correct name), more tolerated. The kids and big kids enjoy it. The old grumpies try and be out when the trick or treaters come round. 

Mind you most kiwis love a party!


----------



## Big Momma (Sep 27, 2012)

Friedkiwi said:


> Does NZ celebrate Halloween? I usually have a big costume party for my kids, age 3 and 6, but from reading online , it seems that it is rare to celebrate in NZ this way. Any advise?
> 
> Do you go trick or treating for lollies and jaffas?


It is not so common here. I presume that you go with them ? I would only probably go to the neighbours on my street. It's a great way to get to know people. Perhaps you might be better to bring some lollies with you give away rather than the other way around. Most households don't have anything to give and it might still be fun for your children. We all know what the holiday is, so I don't think anyone would object to it


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Momma said:


> It is not so common here. I presume that you go with them ? I would only probably go to the neighbours on my street. It's a great way to get to know people. Perhaps you might be better to bring some lollies with you give away rather than the other way around. Most households don't have anything to give and it might still be fun for your children. We all know what the holiday is, so I don't think anyone would object to it


I like the idea of giving the lollies away! Gives the kids the idea of giving rather than taking too, which i think is a better doctrine.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> I like the idea of giving the lollies away! Gives the kids the idea of giving rather than taking too, which i think is a better doctrine.


Last year in the UK the kids made chocolates & cookies to give everyone at the houses they called at. Quite big in UK tho, most houses have sweets at the ready ;-)))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sillygumbo (Jul 6, 2012)

I will be bringing all of my Halloween decor so I can at least throw a party for my kids.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lots of pumpkins here.

In the UK they were only used at Halloween, so were very expensive. Here we eat them. Pumpkin soup - yum!


----------



## klunman (Nov 22, 2010)

It certainly isn't celebrated here the way it is "back home". We had to ask around and found that only a few streets in our area have mustered the halloween spirit! In Wellington, Capital E will usually put a party on and hand out wrapped lollies and also, check with your local church or community centre. They will often have old fashioned games and treats for the littlies


----------



## Friedkiwi (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, you are all invited to my Halloween Party in Palmerston North on Oct 31 in the evening. PM me for the details!

We will bring treats door to door for people then.  Luckily, we got costumes for the kids before leaving the states.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

klunman said:


> It certainly isn't celebrated here the way it is "back home". We had to ask around and found that only a few streets in our area have mustered the halloween spirit! In Wellington, Capital E will usually put a party on and hand out wrapped lollies and also, check with your local church or community centre. They will often have old fashioned games and treats for the littlies


Capital E - not this year (this is sounding like the Grinch is in control "Next we cancell Christmas!!")



> *Capital E halloween party cancelled*
> *Capital E has cancelled its annual Big Halloween party, but won't reveal why.*
> 
> The 11-year-old event in Civic Square attracts 4000-5000 people annually on October 31.
> ...


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Song_Si said:


> Capital E - not this year (this is sounding like the Grinch is in control "Next we cancell Christmas!!")


Oh no that's such a shame it sounded fab too :-((

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

